# اعمال الورش الميكانيكيه



## مهند عبدالله (30 يونيو 2007)

ارجو منكم المساعده في اي ماتمتلكون من اعمال ورش الماكينات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى 
http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/


----------



## محمد عادل السكرى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

*يرجى افدتى بكتاب عن الحدادة اليدوية
*


----------

